#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-12
<rUiSu> hi
<rUiSu> hi
<rUiSu> um, after the state: Checking battery state.... [ ok ]  , but then nothing happens
<rUiSu> i cat boot my kubuntu :(
<rUiSu> whats after checking battery state?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-14
<pam> hi
<pam> hi all
#ubuntu-boot 2007-05-10
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-boot:masterbuilder] : hello
<masterbuilder> hello
<masterbuilder> ??
#ubuntu-boot 2008-05-08
<WhiteNoise> for the log -- if anyone is good with cryptsetup and initramfs, please check out this confirmed bug exposed when upgrading to Hardy and the new kernel:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213279
#ubuntu-boot 2011-05-13
<Soulflare3> Hello
#ubuntu-boot 2012-05-11
<leodi> Hello team
<leodi> access some HD folders not permitted when boot from Live ubuntu stick, plz help or redirect me to the relevant channel
<leodi> Hello !!
#ubuntu-boot 2014-05-10
<dnalor> grub help ?
#ubuntu-boot 2015-05-08
<adamkhan> hi
<adamkhan> is anyone here?
<adamkhan> need urgent help
<adamkhan> #PinguyOS
